# BikePA South?



## Stick (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm looking for a good route to get me from Montgomery County (~10 miles north of Philadelphia) to New Cumberland (a bit south of Harrisburg) and was wondering if anyone here has ever followed the BicyclePA S route. If so, how are the roads? Congested? Hilly? Are the markers easy to follow? 

Thanks for any info!!


----------



## RoadHazzardBuzz (Mar 14, 2003)

*I've been on about half of the Lancaser County Part*



Stick said:


> I'm looking for a good route to get me from Montgomery County (~10 miles north of Philadelphia) to New Cumberland (a bit south of Harrisburg) and was wondering if anyone here has ever followed the BicyclePA S route. If so, how are the roads? Congested? Hilly? Are the markers easy to follow?
> 
> Thanks for any info!!



I've been on about half of the Lancaser County Part, and it's fairly good riding. It's a bit congested, but the roads have a reasonably wide burm (for amish buggies). It is in reasonable shape and is only mildly hilly. (at least on the portion I was on).
Enjoy!


----------



## Stick (Mar 15, 2004)

RoadHazzardBuzz said:


> I've been on about half of the Lancaser County Part, and it's fairly good riding. It's a bit congested, but the roads have a reasonably wide burm (for amish buggies). It is in reasonable shape and is only mildly hilly. (at least on the portion I was on).
> Enjoy!


Thanks, Buzz.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Dude, I live in New Cumberland.*



Stick said:


> I'm looking for a good route to get me from Montgomery County (~10 miles north of Philadelphia) to New Cumberland (a bit south of Harrisburg) and was wondering if anyone here has ever followed the BicyclePA S route. If so, how are the roads? Congested? Hilly? Are the markers easy to follow?
> 
> Thanks for any info!!


I assume you'll be coming up through York County. Mostly light to no traffic if you stay on the back roads. York county is fairly hilly, especially as you get towards New Cumberland. When are you doing this?


----------



## Stick (Mar 15, 2004)

Kram59 said:


> I assume you'll be coming up through York County. Mostly light to no traffic if you stay on the back roads. York county is fairly hilly, especially as you get towards New Cumberland. When are you doing this?


I was planing on doing it this Saturday. My girlfriend's parents live in New Cumberland. She's driving out there on Friday night, and my plan was to leave early saturday morning, ride there, then hitch a ride back home with her on Sunday. However, it probably won't happen this weekend on account of all the snow we just got.  Might be for the best anyway, 'cos I'm thinking I might need to switch to a triple beforehand. I don't mind hills but, 100 miles in, it might be tough turning 42x25 up those last few inclines. 

Question: What's the best way to cross the Susquehanna? Normally, we go over the bridge on the PA turnpike then exit at Harrisburg West/ I-83 but, obviously, I can't ride that way.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Depends when you want to cross.*

If you cross sooner rather than later, you could cross down around Wrightsville or Columbia. If you decide on later, you would most likely go into Harrisburg and cross on the Market street bridge and go up through Lemoyne into New Cumberland (my commuting route.) FWIW-I ride a 39x27 around here


----------

